# Snowpocalypse Russia



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

While the snowstorms have caused inconvenience for large population centers in western Russia, they have been life-threatening further east in the country. The polar circle city of Norilsk has been buried under 10 feet of snow - entire apartment blocks, markets, stores and offices were buried under snow overnight.

Banks of snow were as high as two people put together, reaching the second-story windows of some apartment buildings. Cars, stores, garages were blocked. Norilsk metropolitan workers were forced to dig passageways through the snow banks to create access between the outside world and the barricaded city.





































http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

in Soviet Russia, snow plows you.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Damned global climate change....


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

They can have it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holland;1573426 said:


> They can have it!


I'd take the snow. Spread from the beginning of December till about mid March.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

aperfcrcle;1572695 said:


> in Soviet Russia, snow plows you.


HaHa. There has to be a Chuck Norris correlation here some where.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Somewhere there's a property manager threatening a contractor cause his lot wasn't cleared at 8:00AM


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, that's just too much snow for me.

I'll enjoy my 17* F weather with no snow vs trying to dig out my home with a loader.

Unreal !

Link to the story....

http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll take some of that!!!!!!!!!!!!. been looking for a reason to justifiy a loader to the wife.Thumbs Up


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

So..., even if that guy gets his car dug out, where's he gonna go?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

FordFisherman;1577280 said:


> So..., even if that guy gets his car dug out, where's he gonna go?


There's probably plenty of reasons to dig the car out besides driving it. When the loader comes by, the car is less likely to get crushed. Probably not good for the car to be that buried regardless. If you don't dig it out before the snow melts then it could be a real problem.


----------

